# Series 2 - TCD240040 - with Lifetime



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I've got a TiVo Series 2 model TCD240040 on sale at eBay right now. It includes lifetime service, power cord, and TiVo remote.

I will contact TiVo and initiate the transfer of the lifetime service to the new buyer.

Starting price is $30 plus $20 shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIVO-SERIES...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4e5eb5d0


----------

